# Diazepam: how does it feel?



## xxl

I've taken diazepam at therapeutic doses (5mg, 10 at most). I still don't understand how people can get high on it. I mean orally. I've got some right now, am I promised a good high if I swallow, say 20mg? Should I drink a beer on it (I know I can't  take much alcohol, but a beer won't kill me will it?). Is the high better than kratom or DXM (two other legal highs I don't rate very high)? I'm trying to understand what so many people find about this drug.


----------



## Nik Dynosaur

some people just don't get it...like myself. I enjoy some benzos but the high from some of them is very subtle. If you're getting relief from anxiety i think you enjoy them more.


----------



## NoOneKnows

you can get high off them its just a matter of dose, if you have somewhat a low tollerance try out 40mg and you should feel a buzz.


----------



## specialrelativity

It makes me feel too "dopey".  The anti-anxiety isn't worth the side effects, for me, anyways.


----------



## MrMoss

Nah man stick with the therapeutic dose .. those waters you speak of could drown you .. srsly it aint all that!


----------



## ifonly

people who enjoy benzos must just enjoy being tired, because thats all they feel like to me.


ok well actually no thats a lie, its more than tiredness, but for myself personally its still just a wierd fucked up state of consciousness. the only thing that makes it any better then being sober is the fact that...your not sober. i have never found it overly euphoric or anything really


----------



## rave23

it makes me feel relaxed, and because i am full of stress and tension the whole day the relief i get is the best feeling there is.
Just sitting on the couch and feeling... well... relaxed... as opposed to every muscle being full of tension in your body and your toughts racing. It's a nice feeling to be relieved of all that every once in a while.


----------



## xxl

Very useful feedback, thanks all. 

It seems it's just a feeling relax state, not a real high. I think I'll pass on it then because a benzo addiction is a nasty thing (even if a legal one) and a benzo tolerance is something I don't need either. 

I don't feel that bad when sober, it's just I'm damned boooored !


----------



## burn out

i've gotten high from diazepam, it's the benzo that has gotten me the highest even though now it doesn't anymore whereas xanax still does. it used to give me these crazy highs where i felt like i was floating and thoughts seemed to be coming at me from all over the place plus music sounded awesome. but that didn't last long, i soon built a tolerance and it became just like any other benzo. in fact now i actually prefer other benzos. 

 as for what i get off those if i try to get high, it's not an intense euphoria like an opiate high, it's more of a subtle feeling of bliss and relaxation (mind and body) coupled with a mild euphoria (which i only feel some of the time).  xanax specifically feels a lot like the feeling you get from a few beers, that mood lift, coupled with the relaxation. 

basically i think if opiates are a 10 in terms of euphoria, benzos are a 2.


----------



## rave23

xxl said:
			
		

> it's just I'm damned boooored !



that is the worst reason to take anything, really...

go out for a walk and make some friends


----------



## Morphinator

When I was benzo naive and new to benzos diazepam used to feel pretty good. 
It was very relaxing and chill - not too hard, but still noticeable (that was off of 20-35 mg of diazepam). 

Now though, I can take almost 200 mg and barely feel a half decent buzz. 

Diazepam is good when you don't have a tolerance, but if you've got a tolerance than it really isn't anything. If you have no or little tolerance start off with about 30 mg diazepam. A beer with that would be ok, but not more than one or two.  

Try some stronger anxiolytic like alprazolam (Xanax). Clonazepam is also a stronger anxiolytic than diazepam, but it has weak sedative and muscle-relaxant properties. Alprazolam has decent sedative properties (albeit, not as nice as the sedation from the hypnotics...but still). Bromazepam is a strong anxiolytic, like alprazolam and clonazepam, but it's sedative properties is somewhere in between alprazolam and clonazepam. It's not as sedating as alprazolam, but more sedating than clonazepam. 

1-2 mg of clonazepam (with little to no tolerance) would be good with a couple of beers or 1 or 2 shots of liquor, since it's not really that sedative and has weaker effects on the muscles and respiration. 

With Alprazolam, 2 mg to start WITHOUT any alcohol. If you want to drink a bit, take only 0.5-1 mg of alprazolam (with little to no tolerance) since it has good sedative effects (though the sedative effects are not like those of the hypnotics; alprazolam just makes you lazy and really tired).  

If you want to get really hardcore and want to feel a noticeable hypnotic effect and more euphoria, then try some of the hypnotic benzodiazepines. That would be benzos like triazolam (Halcion), temazepam (Restoril), nimetazepam (Ermin), nitrazepam (Mogadon), flunitrazepam (Rohypnol), lormetazepam (Loramet), midazolam (Dormicum), flurazepam (Dalmane), estazolam (ProSom), and flutoprazepam (Restas). These benzos are my favorites. I especially enjoy temazepam and nitrazepam. But if you are going to take anyone of these and you have no tolerance, take the smallest dose possible and do not drink with them. The hypnotics are designed to knock your ass out, and knock it out fast.


----------



## rave23

Morphinator said:
			
		

> The hypnotics are designed to knock your ass out, and knock it out fast.




ugh, i wish i had a box of those flying around somewhere, as i haven't been able to get any sleep lately and they work really well for that purpose  
Yeah, the hypnotics are awesome when it comes to stimulant crashes as well!


----------



## Dilosets

You can't really get high on diazepam, or other benzos I guess.
It's just that for people with anxiety, benzo is worth gold.
And the relief from anxiety benzos give, feels so good.
It's good to be relaxed when plagued with anxiety.


----------



## Riemann Zeta

I don't experience any sort of 'euphoria' from benzos or opioids and overall I don't actually _enjoy_ them.  Both can useful in certain situations, but that is therapeutic effect (like allaying panic), not 'enjoyment' _per se_.  And even the therapeutic effect comes with the awful price of being tired and/or mentally sedated.  

When it comes to CNS depressants overall, I guess my feeling is: why get low when you can get high?


----------



## burn out

Dilosets said:
			
		

> You can't really get high on diazepam, or other benzos I guess.
> It's just that for people with anxiety, benzo is worth gold.
> And the relief from anxiety benzos give, feels so good.
> It's good to be relaxed when plagued with anxiety.



yes, it can feel like the weight of the world was just taken off your shoulders.  but i've also gotten high from benzos too, diazepam being really the only one though, where it made me feel like i was floating. it was an incredibly awesome feeling and no other benzo has done that for me and no amount of diazepam will do it for me anymore. but  i'll never forget how awesome diazepam used to be.


----------



## empty87

I used to LOVE Diazepam but now, I can't really stand it. Every few weeks, I find myself buying about 20 of them though. I just don't have any balance at all when I am on them, I forget shit like crazy, and I always just fall asleep not expecting it. And when I wake up, I still feel fucked up, but not in a good way.


----------



## China Rider

burn out said:
			
		

> i've gotten high from diazepam, it's the benzo that has gotten me the highest even though now it doesn't anymore whereas xanax still does. it used to give me these crazy highs where i felt like i was floating and thoughts seemed to be coming at me from all over the place plus music sounded awesome. but that didn't last long, i soon built a tolerance and it became just like any other benzo. in fact now i actually prefer other benzos.



perfect description of my experiances

i really dont even take it that much anymore, even at higher doses i dont get nearly as buzzed as i did off of much less mg when i first started

i still love Diazepam, just not as much as others, gives that nice high of well being


----------



## monstanoodle

rave23 said:
			
		

> it makes me feel relaxed, and because i am full of stress and tension the whole day the relief i get is the best feeling there is.
> Just sitting on the couch and feeling... well... relaxed... as opposed to every muscle being full of tension in your body and your toughts racing. It's a nice feeling to be relieved of all that every once in a while.



This well worded typee-typing nails it for me too. 
When the whole day consists of worry and stress it's a comforting retreat. Tells my head to shush and my body to go "oooh". Also helps a muscle in my knee from hurting so badly... which I still don't fully know the cause of.


----------



## methadon3000

To the OP, I too had the exact question in my mind when I tried benzos for the first couple of times (by the time I tried benzos I had already tried opiates and opioids). I tried my first few times alprazolam, diazepam and lorazepam. Diazepam was ok in small doses but higher doses made me go to sleep and made me feel like you described.
Alprazolam 0.5mg was like a hammer to my head and I would be completly disoriented, stumbling around and slurring my speach worse than with alcohol and not even being aware that I was that badly affected; a lot of confusion so much that I always ended up thinking the best idea was to sleep it off. Also I couldn't wait until the effects were over. 
Lorazepam was interesting because it gave me the most intesnse psychedelic (rather than deleriant) experiences of my life especially when combined with weed. IMPORTANT to tell you that at this time my weed tolerence was also VERY small and 1-2 big hits would have me laughing for 3 hours good. However without the weed it was only slightly hallucinogenic and it was more of a relaxant, though a weaker one so I didn't mind it much.

I too, didn't find the 'magic' in the benzodiazepines and I had the most popular benzos too so to say the least I was dissapointed and could never understand how someone could say these drugs are recreational much less people who get addicted to these "non-recreational drugs", is what I was thinking. 

Then I tried a 10mg or a 15mg (it was so long ago I can't remeber) of Temazepam and everything changed for me. It was almost like an opiate, I was so extremily comfortable. I didn't think too much of the experience and left it at that.

4-6 years later a good friend like a brother died and I was devastated, I stopped school for a semester, I drank, did a lot of opiates/opioids and eventually ended up like shit having to go in less than 2 months to the methadone clinic (went on 205mg a day too to give you an idea of my use) and my psychiatrist diagnosed me with general anxiety, panick attacks and depression. I didn't take anything for the depression (I refused to take the SSRIs and those type of medications), but for the anxiety I got 2-2mg clonazepams a day and for the first 2 months of teatment 2-0.5mg alprazolam for panick attacks. 

Now the alprazolams felt almost the same as they always did and I didn't find them very euphoric or 'good' in any way. But the clonazepam was much better and by itself I would feel euphoric even since it wasn't as strong as alprazolam or diazepam, it was much smoother and longer lasting. I would often take it with methadone and it was so much better (the high), where as with alprazolam when taking it with methadone or any opiate/opioid for that matter it would literally ruin the high, making me too confused and only want to go to sleep it off (also pissing me off for wasting and ruining my oxy high or methadone high). Still nothing like temazepam, it was the closest benzo that touched the euphoria and the smoothness of temazepam. 

BTW, I am and was always an opiate/opioid druggy, and opiates/opioids were always my drugs of choice. I found out many times that many benzos would ruin the high when combined with opiates/opioids. I would take benzos like xanax sometimes when I was low on opiates, otherwise I wouldn't take it and even then I would take a 0.5mg in halfs just to potentate opiates. But I found that clonazepam (due to the nature of its effects) goes the best with opiates, and I would always preffered if I had clonazepam to take it with my opiates. 


MY ADVICE: I say you should find a benzo that is best for you. If you are looking for EUPHOIRA from benzos, the only benzos that are guarenteed to give you euphoria are: Temazepam (#1) and Nitrazepam (#2) which I have tried and know for sure. Even though other benzos like clonazepam are potentially euphoric, they are mostly euphoric when you actually suffer from anxiety and/or panick attachs OR if you take opiates which are very synergesic (much more so than cannabis is with benzos). The hypnotic benzos are also the most euphoric benzos. 

As well most people use benozs to potentate their opiates/opioids, in small doses along with they usual doses of opiates or opioids. Diazepam is one of the more 'euphoric' benzos of the non-hypnotic benzos, though clonazepam is very different from diazepam. I would have to say that the real deal with benzos is in combination with opiates/opioids (taking benzos in small doses, along with their regular opiate/opioid doses), otherwise by themselves they are most euphoric when you #1 Find the right benzo for what you like in downers, #2 You suffer from anixety and/or panick attacks. 

If you've had barbiturates like phenobarbital if your in N.A. or others like amo-barbital if you are in Europe than you can compare/apperciate the effects of benzos much better. 

If the only concept of 'DOWNERS' that you have is that of opiates/opioids, you will be sadly dissapointed. But if you know that even in barbiturates there are so-so barbs, ok barbs, shitty barbs, and really good barbs, ofcourse though all these rating varying from person to person. I personally don't find phenobarbital euphoric, I do find it a better drug as a muscle relaxer than other drugs I can take as a muscle relaxant (Soma is illegal/not made anymore in Canada), so from that aspect I find it good, but I'm not crazy about it. Amo-barbital feels much, much better and it is euphoric even and a better feeling overall. If you have any experience with barbs, other non-benzo downers (Ambien, Imovane) you can compare the effects between these downers and see the special and unique effects in each of these drugs from each of these drug families.


----------



## OzzBozz

diazepam is the most euphoric benzo IMO


----------



## rave23

^^^ not like you're just gonna get Temaz after complaining about Insomnia 8)
for some things you just have to be smart on how to get them! Ever seen "No country for old men" ?
Not that i encourage these things whatsoever! Be nice!


----------



## Mysterious

I haven't tried any of the hypnotic benzos, but the others I have.

I take 2 x 5mg of diazepam for my general anxiety. Knowing that, 20-30mg will give me a really good buzz with a little euphoria. Xanax is nice cause it hits fast and hard, but wears off quick (so best to take before sleep). Klonopin is somewhere between, I find it similar to diazepam. Ativan I have never really gotten anything out of.

If you are expecting a high like a good oxy or hydro high, then look elsewhere. If you want to relax and have all your worries melt away, benzos might be your thing. Good with a drink or 2 and a smoke. If you don't like the buzz off a few beers, then benzos might not be your thing either.


----------



## rave23

yeah... My girl took 30 mgs Valium once and she just said it knocked her the fuck out, she can't understand why everybody is so keen about it. 

I guess it's not for everybody. Most benzos i found are a good "tool-drug". Nice to mix or use in connection with other drugs. Hell, no night of ecstasy without a benzo for the comedown.


----------



## Mugz

rave23 said:
			
		

> ^^^ not like you're just gonna get Temaz after complaining about Insomnia 8)
> for some things you just have to be smart on how to get them! Ever seen "No country for old men" ?
> Not that i encourage these things whatsoever! Be nice!




Hoe does he get the pills in that film then
?


----------



## rave23

no, he blows up a car in front of a pharmacy and uses the confusion to steal/rob the medicine from the pharmacy when everybody is like "wtf is going on". Pretty cool i thought, steals stuff to take a bullet out of his thigh.

Like i said, don't even think about it 8)


----------



## theworks

alright this is going to make me sound like a complete stoner...which i am. Buuut i think some people (like myself) just naturally have high levels of chi (or natural energy if you will) and when they take a depressant like a benzo they feel high because they start to relax and become more in harmony with everything around them. 

But even though i am a benzo feind i still have to say other than that there's really nothing great about benzos. I mean sure they'll help you get laid (not talking about drugging anyone, i'm talking about raising your confidence levels) and they might help you relax but i'd stay away from them


----------



## zonar

adding myself to the list of people who haven't felt euphoric off benzos. I've felt more euphoric off ambien than I have off any benzo (triazolam, diazepam, lorazepam, clonazepam, alprazolam), although ambien was the first one of those i tried. I've never tried one of the benzos more notorious for being euphoric like temazepam though so that might change.


----------



## Renton83

The way you feel from valium depends allot on whether you have any tolerance to it or not.  At first it just made me really tired mainly but after I got used to it I felt very relaxed and care free and could stay awake and function.  The scary thing about benzos is you can take them for awhile with no problems but after awhile when you stop taking them you get some really nasty withdrawals that seem to last forever.


----------



## johanneschimpo

theworks said:
			
		

> some people (like myself) just naturally have high levels of chi (or natural energy if you will)



you took the words right out of my... *ass* 

8(


----------



## burn out

johanneschimpo said:
			
		

> you took the words right out of my... *ass*
> 
> 8(




lol


----------



## sonic

*-> Basic Drug Discussion*

The effects of benzos are too subjective. You can't rely on other people's reports about what it feels like.. the only way you'll be able to tell is to try it. Personally, valium is my favorite benzo. It feels relaxing, a little bit euphoric especially when my tolerance is low, and I find it mildly sedating but less so then a lot of other benzos.


----------



## methadon3000

Benzos are something like opiates/opioids, only more delicate in the sense that you need to actually DEVELOP A TASTE for them. This doesn't always happen with 1-2 tries, with one specific benzos but rather 1-4 tries in specific/different situations with different benzos. If you guys and girls remember the first few times you tried opiates/opioids, you probably didn't see what the whole fuss was about, especially if you had HIGH, HIGH expectations or if you took a small dose or a good dose but of a specific opiate/opioid which you might not be that good/recreational to begin with. As well, consider yourself more than luck NOT to find benzos (which have a worse withdrawl than opiates/opioids) recreational. Be glad to use them AS THE DOCTORS RECOMMAND. As well if you don't find opiates/opioids recreational, don't try to find neither opiates/opioids nor benzos recreational (by more and more usage like I stupidly suggested) because these 2 drugs are the most addictive family of drugs on the face of the earth (at least physically speaking). I know from people that crack/cocaine is addictive but no so much physically. The only other drugs I can think of being more addictive than benzos and opiates/opioids are barbiturates (other than phenobarbital which I don't find recreational but a good pharmaceutical) and possible alcohol (the only reason I put alcohol is b/c the ability to cause seizures when withdrawling). 

Benzos, barbiturates, GHB, and alcohol are the ONLY drugs that cause potentially deadly effects when withdrawling such as seizures.


----------



## Ham-milton

triazolam should be as euphoric as temazepam.  It certainly has a reputation for causing blackouts with lots of stupid things done.


----------



## monstanoodle

sonic said:
			
		

> Personally, valium is my favorite benzo. It feels relaxing, a little bit euphoric especially when my tolerance is low, and I find it mildly sedating but less so then a lot of other benzos.



Speaks for myself too. I almost find it more sedating than Temazepam, but I'd think that's to do with the more pronounced muscle relaxation.


----------



## SpellmanT7

Fuck this - chlordiazepoxide = librium - shit. Diazepam = valium - so-so. Temazepam = sedative properties (10,20, 30 mg).Midazolam = strong (WAIT!!  - I am thinking)! Clonazepam = high sedation.

In short - we should get back to broadmead to get together.


----------



## SpellmanT7

Who had transport to bristol?

Fuck this - lakota, broadmead???


----------



## SpellmanT7

ALL above posters - who has a CAR!

R U UP FOR CENTRAL BRISTOL!


----------



## SpellmanT7

U up for going go lakota or similar im broadmead - have you got BALLS?


----------



## monstanoodle

???


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

Jasoncest would answer this question the best IMO, because he reacts to it very similar to me and describes it much better than i can but i'll give it a shot anyway.

The few times you use it at a 5mg dose you'll feel slightly happier than normal, relaxed, more likely to do things that would normally  cause you anxiety, etc.

The few times taking a 10mg dose will be more happier and euphoric but more sedating.

The fiew times taking a 20mg dose would make you feel more euphoric and sedated but very comfortable in your skin and you will have no anxiety and will feel like like is great, which it is! 

However after taking it 5 or 6 times, just like with most drugs, it's never as good no matter what dose you take (within reason). But it still has great anxiolytic effects for me even after 4 years on benzos (3 years on klonopin, 1 year on ativan (2 months) and valium (10 months).  I take 2.5 or 5mg every 2 or 4 hours (depending on dose 2.5 or 5). and i do that 4-5 times a day. It works a lot better than klonopin, librium or ativan ever did.  klonopin worked for about 3 days for me then just made things worse no matter what dose 0.25mg to 8mg a day. 

To me valium is the classic perfect benzo for daily use for people who suffer from debilitating or sever anxiety.  I have GAD, SAD, panic disorder, insomnia, depression, etc.  It elevates my mood and tolerance doesn't build that quickly and it always works if taken as directed, i never took more than i was prescribed with the klonopin usually 2-4mg a day and it just didnt do anything, didnt help my insomnia, didnt help during a panic attack (takes 1-2 horus to kick in, if you call a klonopin "effeccT" kicking in, i dont really really any kick. and it didnt help my SAD/GAD at all. and caused me to have mood swings, depression, horribly lowered inhibitions to the point where i started using the needle, etc... valium isnt like that.  i didnt think any benzo switch woudl make a difference but it didnt.  that's my journal entry story.  i love valium and i think its the best overall benzo out there that for medicinal purposes for GAD, SAD, and or PD.

valium + marinol + suboxone + focalin + ambien + EOJ?'s daily coktail, i'm one happy full-time employed worker thanks to valium


----------



## monstanoodle

I haven't had it in a long time and might be going on it. I really cannot wait to take 5mg and just feel ALL tenseness from th past few months dribble away for a day. That'll be ample relief for the week.
Should be able to take it quite responsibly with it being so useful atm too.


----------



## SpellmanT7

*Diazepam - how doe it feel? Well...*



			
				xxl said:
			
		

> I'm trying to understand what so many people find about this drug.




Last night/early this morning I consumed a few bottles of wine and a few diazepam. It seems I stumbled across this thread - so, here is what valium will do to you when taken in large quantities...




			
				SpellmanT7 said:
			
		

> Fuck this - chlordiazepoxide = librium - shit. Diazepam = valium - so-so. Temazepam = sedative properties (10,20, 30 mg).Midazolam = strong (WAIT!!  - I am thinking)! Clonazepam = high sedation.
> 
> In short - we should get back to broadmead to get together.



Ok, so I started on-topic and then the nonsense about going to broadmead.




			
				SpellmanT7 said:
			
		

> Who had transport to bristol?
> 
> Fuck this - lakota, broadmead???



Err...scary lack of spelling errors combined with the ability to spout unrelated nonsense.



			
				SpellmanT7 said:
			
		

> ALL above posters - who has a CAR!
> 
> R U UP FOR CENTRAL BRISTOL!



Descending into total...



			
				SpellmanT7 said:
			
		

> U up for going go lakota or similar im broadmead - have you got BALLS?



...bullshit.

Well - there you go! That's what happens if you chomp several diazepam and drink a lot of wine. I have no memory of typing any of this and in that blackout phase, morals and ethics go out the window. I probably would've driven to bristol despite it being 4am and me being drunk.

I wouldn't like to say it's happened before...because it's happened before - thankfully a long, long time ago. I didn't get in the car this time and will take more caution in future.


----------

